# Blade facing wrong way?



## SuzyJones (28 Nov 2017)

Hi, I'm totally new to scrolling but having taken my work pension a couple of weeks ago, I fancied having a go. I was going to buy an inexpensive Scheppach scroll saw but Aldi had a similar one for about half the price. My husband set it up and it seems to work well (in as far as I know), however the pinned blade cutting edge faces to the left which means I have to stand to the left to cut. This doesn't seem right to me but what do I know? Is that normal?

In the meantime I'm waiting for some pinless blades I bought on the internet to try some internal cuts. Looking at the instructions, these would be facing the front, so looking forward to trying those.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Lons (28 Nov 2017)

Cutting edge usually faces forward, is there an adjustment or rotating mechanism? Or maybe the blade holder not seated correctly Photo would help.

EDIT: Just looked at the saw on line and whilst the photo isn't clear it does show the blade cutting edge to the left so I don't know. Not sure it makes any difference when you're working though I'd find it a bit strange at first.

Is this it? https://www.aldi.co.uk/workzone-120w-sc ... 0173517100
Bob


----------



## whatknot (28 Nov 2017)

Morning, your blade should be facing front usually 

Do you have a picture of the blade clamp/holder on yours


----------



## whatknot (28 Nov 2017)

Does yours look similar to this ?


----------



## whatknot (28 Nov 2017)

I wonder if you have this type of blade holder?

Which allows side fitting of a pinned blade and well as forward facing ?

Most are just forward facing


----------



## NazNomad (28 Nov 2017)

The ADLI (Workzone) saw is the generic saw that is sold by everyone and their granny (Record, SiP, Scheppach, Jet, Ozito, Kobe, Clarke, Dayton, Ryobi... the list is almost endless)



As above, the pinned blades should be able to face in any direction, which is often useful if your workpiece is larger than the throat of the saw.


----------



## whatknot (28 Nov 2017)

Whilst they are largely the same basic machine, they do have a few differences seller to seller, one being the blade holder, not all have the facility of side blade fitting

Oddly I have yet to find a manual for a machine that fully explains it even when it has that side fitting type fitted 



NazNomad":283j1g9t said:


> The ADLI (Workzone) saw is the generic saw that is sold by everyone and their granny (Record, SiP, Scheppach, Jet, Ozito, Kobe, Clarke, Dayton, Ryobi... the list is almost endless)
> 
> 
> 
> As above, the pinned blades should be able to face in any direction, which is often useful if your workpiece is larger than the throat of the saw.


----------



## SuzyJones (28 Nov 2017)

whatknot":2a50yszq said:


> I wonder if you have this type of blade holder?
> 
> Which allows side fitting of a pinned blade and well as forward facing ?
> 
> Most are just forward facing




Yes this looks a bit like it (second picture). So relieved it's not a dud. (Well it does cut I suppose..)
Thanks.


----------



## SuzyJones (28 Nov 2017)

Lons":2oko0hoi said:


> Cutting edge usually faces forward, is there an adjustment or rotating mechanism? Or maybe the blade holder not seated correctly Photo would help.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at the saw on line and whilst the photo isn't clear it does show the blade cutting edge to the left so I don't know. Not sure it makes any difference when you're working though I'd find it a bit strange at first.
> 
> Bob



Thanks for the video link, I hadn't seen that. It shows the man cutting a bit of wood from the left, so should be alright.


----------



## NazNomad (28 Nov 2017)

.. then he angles the table and still cuts from the left, proving that he's an actor and has no fekkin' idea what he's doing. :-D


----------



## whatknot (28 Nov 2017)

It should do *both* forward facing and sideways with the same blade holder 

Using pinless it will only take the pinless adapter cutting forwards as you look at the saw 

The pinless adapters with this type of blade holder are a bit of a pain I will warn you, so don't be put off by them being a bit fiddly to use 

Other saws have different types of blade clamp and are much better/easier to use 

You will learn over time

Enjoy it 



SuzyJones":1yxp6rny said:


> whatknot":1yxp6rny said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you have this type of blade holder?
> ...


----------



## SuzyJones (28 Nov 2017)

whatknot":x7x6n4if said:


> Enjoy it



Thanks, I will be trying  !!


----------



## Jacob (28 Nov 2017)

Would a cheapo scroll saw like that do for 10mm thick hardwood? Just occasional use - I've got a windsor chair splat to do.


----------



## NazNomad (28 Nov 2017)

Jacob":ovj1x5cr said:


> Would a cheapo scroll saw like that do for 10mm thick hardwood?



Yes, no problem.


----------



## Garno (28 Nov 2017)

If it does cut from the left what happens when he tilts the table? He will not be getting angled cuts or the angled cuts will go from front to back instead of left to right.


----------



## whatknot (28 Nov 2017)

Its the users choice whether they use the blade at 90 degrees or straight 

Its meant to enable longer cuts 



Garno":2lvdpdqy said:


> If it does cut from the left what happens when he tilts the table? He will not be getting angled cuts or the angled cuts will go from front to back instead of left to right.


----------



## Garno (28 Nov 2017)

whatknot":2duxfqg9 said:


> Its the users choice whether they use the blade at 90 degrees or straight
> 
> Its meant to enable longer cuts
> 
> ...



Sorry my bad, I thought it was set like that I didn't realise it could be changed.


----------



## NazNomad (28 Nov 2017)

Garno":1m174l9m said:


> If it does cut from the left what happens when he tilts the table? He will not be getting angled cuts or the angled cuts will go from front to back instead of left to right.




Which is precisely what the numpty does in the promotional video, see my earlier comment :-D


----------

